# Crazy people



## Tclem (Mar 21, 2015)

We are Having a crawfish boil at my wife's uncles shop. Well he is a cabinet builder. He said he does this all the time. I know where to go now. Of course I got caught by everybody. Lol
Walnut. Maple. Sapaele. Poplar

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 21, 2015)

What do you expect.. You are from Ms.. He wasn't going to burn all that good wood, was he?
Hard to get the message. Did Paxton type this post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah it was in the burn pile


----------



## Sprung (Mar 21, 2015)

Cabinet maker scraps are good scraps! I've gotten scraps from a local cabinet maker and will probably get some more sometime soonish.

If it makes you feel any better, you shoulda seen the look on my wife's face when I backed up to a small walnut log in the park last night and put it in the back of our vehicle - then went home and dropped it off before we continued our evening drive. At least we understand you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 21, 2015)

And I missed the burn by a day. He burn a bunch more yesterday. He does a lot of real nice kitchens and churches so I plan to hit his shop regularly. Hope to use some of this to practice boxes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 21, 2015)

You can often find really nice pieces in their scraps too. I've found some very nice pieces with great figure - rejected so that there's a consistent look in the finished product. Can find lots of uses for them - boxes would be a great use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2015)

It's amazing to me what some shops consider trash. I used to get wood from one that the boards were 6-8" wide, 7' long but had a taper or crack in the last foot or so. White oak! And they would throw it away

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 22, 2015)

Thats classic wood hoarding right there

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 22, 2015)

I would have done the exact same thing! All kinds of things you can build with those hardwood scraps. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeMD (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah, I went to a family reunion a little over a year ago. I was SO embarrassed when I was backing my truck up to their firewood pile taking sassafras and maple rounds. I mean, who does that?!?! I'm sure there were some eyes rolling... But when I sent them a bowl made from that wood, I think they just may finally understand me.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 9, 2015)

Yup, I'm a card carrying member of DDA, (Dumpster Divers of America) our motto is "Keep your Head on a Swivel"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 9, 2015)

Neighbors cleaned out a house after a relative passed and they were throwing pretty much everything away, I hauled two truckloads of lumber and tools away from that mess, they were just happy not to pay the weight to get rid of it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodintyuuu (Apr 9, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Yup, I'm a card carrying member of DDA, (Dumpster Divers of America) our motto is "Keep your Head on a Swivel"


 "dont be alarmed and call the man-its just me rummaging through your garbage can" Raccoon Warrior lyrics to the song , im a dumpster diver

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 9, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> "dont be alarmed and call the man-its just me rummaging through your garbage can" Raccoon Warrior lyrics to the song , im a dumpster diver


I'm waiting on cliff to go on vacation so I can hit his dumpster. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Apr 9, 2015)

Free wood is my favorite species

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 10, 2015)

The other day I was going into a restaurant (a client in my day job). Walking past the dumpster I noticed wood sticking out. I pulled 18 walnut 1 x 3's from 5' to 8' long. I was happier than a pig in..... well, you know!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 11, 2015)

The real bonus is they cut off the character and are after the straight grain. So you get the good stuff and he gets the plain jane.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

